# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Türk Dünyası >  Horasan Türkleri

## atoybil

Horasan Türkleri

Bugün Orta Asya adıyla tabir edilen geniş, asırlarca Türk hakimiyetine sahiplik etmiş coğrafyadan Batığya doğru akın eden Türk boyları, Horasan'ın kuzeyini kendilerine yer edindiler. Günümüzde bile 4.000.000 'dan fazla Türk, bu bölgede yaşamaktadır. Bölgedeki Türk nüfusu, İran baskıları nedeniyle kesin olarak bilinmemektedir. Ancak bu 4.000.000ğluk rakam, Türk nüfusuna ilişkin tahminlerin alt sınırını oluşturmaktadır. İran gibi işgalci bir devletin, sınırları dahilindeki Türklerin sayısını olduğundan az göstermesi olağandır. Horasan Türkleri, boy itibariyle Oğuz Türklerinin içindeki kolların harmanlanmasından teşekkül etmişlerdir. İçlerinde değişik boylardan Türkler de bulunmaktadır. Horasan bölgesi, kısa zamanda hızla Türkleşerek, müebbet bir Türk yurdu haline gelmiştir. Horasan'daki Türk boyları her zaman kendi kaderlerini kendi ellerine almış, yüce Türk devletçiliği geleneğini burada da hayata geçirmişlerdir. 

Bu Türk yurdunda kurulmuş en önemli Türk devletlerinden biri Avşarlarğdır. Kaçar devleti hakimiyeti altında da hüküm süren Horasan Türkleri tıpkı İran adlı ülkede yaşayan diğer Türk boyları gibi İran zulmüne maruz kalmışlardır. İran devletinin Fars egemenliğine geçmesiyle, Güney Azerbaycan Türkleri gibi Horasan bölgesindeki Türkler de asimilasyon siyasetinin kurbanı oldular. Türkistan'dan Horasan'a gelen Türklerin burada yayıldığı topraklar yaklaşık olarak 140.000 kilometre karelik bir yüz ölçüm ile ifade olunur. Horasan Türk topraklarının sınırları güneyde Türkmenistan, güney batısıda Türkmen Sahra, güney doğuda da Afganistan ve Kevir çölü'ne kadar uzanır. Horasan'ın Kuzeyine düşen bölgeler tarihten bugüne Türklerin hayat sahası ve yurdu olmuştur. Tüm tarihi veriler göstermektedir ki Horasan soy itibariyle katışıksız bir Türk yurdudur. Bölgedeki Türkler, Türk kültür yapısını muhafaza etmişler ve özelliklerini şuurlu bir kıskançlıkla korumuşlardır. üzellikle Cekana, Biryurd, Kuçan, üağatay, Askan, Deregez, Sereks, Sirvan, Faric, Isfarayin, Raz, Bam Sefiabad, Nadirin Kelati, Sebzivar ile Nisaburun, Geraili bölgeleri gibi Horasan şehir ve bölgeleri tarihten bugüne ulaşan birer Türklük abidesi olarak durmaktadır. Bu tarihi Türk kentlerinde ve köylerinde asırlardır ayakta duran tarihi eserler yabancı turist ve tarihçilerin dikkatini çekmekte, pek çok tarihi incelemelere konu olmaktadırlar. 

Sovyetler Birliği denilen Komünist Rusya'nın uydusu durumdaki devletlerden, bu zalim sisteminin yıkılmasıyla bağımsızlığına kavuşan beş tane Türk Cumhuriyeti, Horasan Türkleri ile diğer zulüm ve yabancı esareti altında sömürülen Türk yurtlarına örnek olmaktadır. Bugün Horasan Türkleri yoğun bir İran baskısı altındadır. Bağımsızlık için çalışmaktadırlar ve milli özgürlüklerini almak istemektedirler. Manevi ve psikolojik işkencelerin yanı sıra Güney Azerbaycan denilen İran işgalindeki Türk yurdunda da var olan diğer Türk boyları ile birlikte zulüm görmektedirler. Farslaştırma ve öz benlikten koparma siyaseti Horasan Türkleri üzerinde de oynanmakta ve bütün bunlara büyük bir Türk direnişi ile karşılık verilmektedir. 

Horasan birçok milli ayaklanmaya sahne olmuştur. Kolonel Muhemmed Tagihan Pisyan(Pesyan) önderliğinde, 1921 yılının Nisan ayında Horasan Türklerinin ilk cumhuriyeti ilan edilmiştir. Ancak bu cumhuriyet sadece bir yıl ayakta kalabilmiş, Rus ve İngiliz devletlerinin emperyalist propagandaları, işgalci siyasetleri ve Türk varlığına düşmanlıkları sebebiyle Fars ğ Kürt işbirliği ile yıkılmıştır. Horasan Türk cumhuriyetine karşı son derece namert şekilde saldırılar yapılmış sadece İngiliz ve Rus ordularının her birinden en az 3000 tane silahlı asker, Cumhuriyeti yıkma hareketine katılmıştır. 

Horasanğın Koçan şehrine bağlı Caferabat köyünde çıkan kanlı savaşta Horasan Türkleri korkusuzca ve yiğitçe, gözlerini daldan budaktan sakınmadan savaşarak kahramanlık destanı yazdılar. Onların bu yiğitliklerine düşmanlar onursuzca ve korkakça karşılıklar veriyorlardı. İngilizlerin ve Rusların bütün askeri güçleri, yanlarına Farsları da alarak savaşa hile karıştırdılar. Böylelikle hilekarlıklarının neticesinde savaşı namertçe kazandılar. Bu savaşta Muhammed Tagi Han Pişvan İngiliz, Rus ve Fars birliklerince şehit edildi ve mukaddes başı gövdesinden ayrıldı. 

Büyük Türk devletlerinden Kaçar Türk devletinin son zamanlarında, Horasanğın Deregez adlı şehrinde, tebaasının sadakatle kendisine bağlı olduğu üiçi Han da Rus birlikleri ile savaşlar yapmış bir Horasan yiğididir. üiçi Han da tıpkı büyük önder Pesyan gibi şehit edilmiştir. üiçi Hanğı şehit eden Rus birlikleri, oğlunu da Kürtlerin yardımıyla bulmuş ve şehit etmiştir. üiçi Hanğın aziz varlığına yakılan ağıtlardan biri de gayet dokunaklıdır. 

üiçi Han , Hanlar Hanı,
Deregezğde yoktur şanı,
Yürekte kaldı Ermanı,
Heyif oldun, Sen öldün üiçi ,
Senin tekin ana doğmaz,
Devlet senin gadrini bilmez ,
Namert cevanmeti sevmez ,
Heyif olsun sen öldün üiçi 

Tarihten bugüne Türk'ten başkasının olmamış Horasan'ın üzerinde oynanan bir başka çirkin ve ezici politika da Kürtleştirme politikasıdır. Horasan civarına yaklaşık 500 yıl önce gelmiş olan Kürtler, yabancı ve emperyalist devletlerin destekleri ile bugün Horasan'da yönetimi gayri resmi olarak ele geçirmiş durumdadırlar. Hızlı bir Kürtleştirme siyaseti ile sanki Horasan hiç Türk'ün olmamış burada hiç Türk yaşamamış gibi, bölgede var olan Türkler yok edilmeye çalışılmaktadır. Kimi zaman nüfus dengesini bozmak adına Türk köylerine yerleştirilen Kürt nüfus yerleştirilmekte, kimi zaman da en açık şekilde kültürel asimilasyon yollarına gidilmektedir. Mesela, Firdevsi üniversitesi'nde yapılan sözde bilimsel araştırmalar ile bölge tamamen Kürtlerin yurdu olarak gösterilmektedir. Firdevsi üniversitesi, Kürtlerin kaçakçılık ve gayri meşru yollardan çok paralar kazanarak zengin olmuşlarından Rezevi Astanas'ın ve birçok Kürt'ün maddi yardımları ile bu sözde bilimsel incelemeleri yapmaktadır. Bir üniversitenin, bilim yurdunun böyle yanlı bir siyasete alet olması dikkate şayandır. Ne kadar korkunç bir Fars-Kürt oyunudur ki bir üniversite para karşılığı sözde bilimsel araştırma ve beyanatlarla koskocaman bir Türk varlığını yok sayıp silmeye çalışıyor! Yine aynı üniversite tarafından yayınlanan makale ve fikir yazılarında sürekli olarak bölgenin Kürt olduğu, tarihten bugüne bu bölgede sadece Kürt varlığına rastlandığı propagandasını yapan talihsiz ve hain emellere hizmet eden görüşlere yer veriliyor. Horasan Türklüğü üzerine oynanan bu Kürtleştirme politikası Fars, Kürt, Ermeni işbirliği ile hayata geçirilmektedir. Bu yüzden, tüm dünyayı Horasan Türklerinin tarihi ve kültürel izlerini sürmeye davet ediyoruz. 

Tarihin hiçbir devresinde ve zamanında bir devlet ve otorite sahibi olamamış Kürtlerin buradaki varlığı sözde bilimsel araştırmaların verileri diye lanse edilerek, Fars üniversitelerinden kendilerine dayanak buluyor. Günümüzde Horasan civarında yaşayan Kürtlerin sayısı 200.000 olarak istatistiklere yansımaktadır. Kuzey Horasan'da yaşayan bu Kürtler Kirmançi (Gurmançi) olarak ifade edilirler. Bu Kirmançi Kürtlerinin nüfusu Türklere kıyasla çok az olmasına rağmen Faşist Fars hakimiyetinin göz bebeği durumundadırlar. Bütün devlet işleri ve yüksek memurluklar Kürtlere verilmekte ve onların zenginlik ve refah içinde yaşamaları sağlanmaktadır. Sayıları 200.000 olan bu Kürt nüfusun Horasan'a ilk yerleşmeleri, Safavi Türk İmparatorluğu zamanında olmuştur. Kuzey Horasan'a sürülerek gelen bu Kürtlerin geldikleri yerler İran'ın doğusuna düşen çöllük mevziler olarak bilinmektedir. Kuzey Horasan ile Türkmen Sahra arasına yerleştirilen bu Kürtler göçebe olarak yaşamlarını sürdürmüşler, Rıza Pehlevi'nin zamanına kadar da bu şekilde yaşayıp onun emri ile yerleşik hayata geçirilmişlerdir. Kürtleri yerleşik hayata geçirme siyaseti çok önemli bir asimle politikasını bağrında barındırır. Kirmançi Kürtleri olarak bilinen bu kavim Türk şehirlerinin içine ve Türk nüfusun hemen yanına yerleştirilmiştir. Bu yerleştirme bilinçli bir Fars devlet siyasetinin ürünüdür. Türk şehirlerine yerleştirilen Kürt nüfus ile bölgedeki Türk nüfus dengesinin bozulması ve karışmaların olmasıyla Türk bölgelerinin hızla Kürtleştirilmesi hedef alınmıştır. Türk düşmanı Faşist Fars hakimiyeti sürekli olarak bu sinsi politikayı izlemiş ve Horasan bölgesini Kürtleştirmek adına Kürtlere maddi, manevi destekler vermiştir. Horasan'daki Kürt gruplar İran hakimiyetinin ve Farsların temsilcisi olarak Türkler üzerinde baskı kurmuşlardır. İran hakimiyetinin en sıkı temsilcileri olan Kürt gruplarından Fars hakimiyetine muhalefet eden bulunmamakta ve İran devleti PKK adlı terör örgütüne sonsuz destekler verip, askeri eğitimlerini sağlamaktadır. Bu terör örgütü ta ki İran'ın topraklarına göz dikene kadar İran tarafından beslenmiş ve Türkiye Cumhuriyetiğnin üzerine salınmıştır. Alınan son bilgilere göre İran Kandil dağında konuşlanan PKK militanlarına baskın yaparak, çok ağır kayıp verdirmiştir. üünkü yıllarca besleyip üzerimize saldığı PKK, artık İran topraklarına da göz dikmiştir. Kendi toprağına göz dikeni anında yok edecek kadar milli benlik sahibi Fars milleti derhal operasyonlar düzenlemiş ve bu örgüte karşı taarruza geçmiştir. 

Geraili bölgesi olarak adlandırılan Horasan Türklerinin nüfus yoğunluğu itibariyle asli unsur olduğu Türk bölgelerinden biri de tamamen Kürtlerin olarak gösterilmiş ve Kürtler sözde buradaki Türkler ile savaşıp, onları yenip burayı kendilerine yurt edinmiş ve devlet kurmuşlardır şeklinde yazılar yayınlanmıştır. Hiçbir tarihi dayanağı olmayan bu tezlerin sayıklamadan öteye gitmemesi gerekirken İran hakimiyeti tarafından daha da coşturulmaya çalışılmaktadır. Bu dayanaksız, Kürt emperyalizmi kokan hayallerini gerçekmiş gibi sunup savunmak için de, var olduğundan beridir Türkçe adlar taşıyan yerlerin, tabii bölgelerin, çayların, suların, dağların adlarını Kürtçe adlarla değiştirerek bir cinayete daha imza atmaktadırlar. Horasanğdan Türk varlığını tamamen silmek ve bu Türk yurdunu tamamen Kürtleştirmek uğruna, adları Türkçe olan bütün yerlerin adları Kürtçe yapılmaktadır. Sözde Kürtçe diye bir dilin dünya dil aileleri arasında yeri bulunmadığını, kendilerini Kürt olarak ifade edenlerin bile bu sözde dil ile kendi aralarında anlaşamadıklarını belirtmekte yarar vardır. Kürtçe olarak dillere dolanan sözde dil Farsça, Arapça, İbrani'ce gibi Sami diller grubuna dahil bir karmaşadır. İçinde en çok Farsça kelimeleri barındırır. ürnek olarak, Kürtçe de ğNamirinğ diye telafuz edilen ve yazılan, Türkçe ğölümsüzlükğ anlamına gelen kelime , Farsça da ğNemiriniğ dir ve aynı anlamın karşılığıdır. Bu sebeple Türkçe olan yerlerin adları değiştirilirken eğer sözde Kürtçe olarak karşılık bulunamazsa Farsça adlar verilmekte ve aslında etnik olarak Farsların bir kolu olan Kürtler devlet kurmuş, yaşatmış gösterilerek hak sahibi ilan edilemeye çalışılmaktadır. Tarihten bugüne Türkçe olan ancak Fars ve Kürt tecavüzleri ile değiştirilmiş olan bazı yer adlarına örnek olarak; En büyük Türk şehirlerinden olan Bir yurd'un adı önce 'Bijanyurd'a sonra 'Bijangerd'e dönüştürülmüş ve en nihayetinde de 'BijanKürd' haline getirilmiştir. Karavul Dağı ' Sirkuh Dağı', Deregez şehri 'Derexer' haline dönüştürülmüş ve sonra da 'Muhammed Abad' adı ile anılır hale getirilmiştir. 

Bütün Türkçe yer adlarının değiştirilmesi sadece küçük bir eritme siyasetinin ürünü gibi görülmemelidir. üünkü Kürtleştirme politikası çok büyük bir boyutta oynanmaktadır. Horasan Türk tarihi üzerinde büyük izler bırakmış, devletler kurup idare etmiş Türk büyüklerinin Kürt veya Fars soyundan geldikleri ilan edilmekte ve Türklükleri üzerinde şaibeler yaratılmaya çalışılmaktadır. Türklüğü su götürmez bir gerçek olan, Nadir şah Avşar'ın hatta ünlü Türk hükümdarlarından Oğlan Budagı'nın bile Kürt olduğunu iddia etmektedirler. Horasan'da yaşamış bütün Türklerin aslında Kürt olduklarını iddia edebilecek kadar bilimden ve tarihten kopmuş bu hainler topluluğunu tarih yargılayacaktır.


Müge üetinkaya

----------

